# Need more trains....



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

So, I'm working on growing a human (and what have _you_ done today?) with an expected arrival date of November 13. 

Because I like to think ahead, and I like old stuff that's not always easy to find, I've started thinking about first Christmas already. I was thinking of a train of course, I like the idea of having a "set" gift every year of a new train car, etc.

So, I'd like opinions on a good engine to start? I run O-27. 

I must admit that I have a serious lust for the Dreyfus Hudson engine, but if I get him that, I won't want to actually part with it! lol Then again, maybe he will hate trains and I'll end up with it anyway! (What a weird thought, how could my kid hate trains??? lol )


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

*congratulations!*

Congrats on your current efforts to create human life! As to the question of the annual gifting, you could do what Roosevelt and Churchill did,,,,create a lend-lease program. Ownership would be determined at a later date,,,,say when said offspring turned 18.
Just a thought.

God Bless
Bob:appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think for the first couple of years, you can give it to them and take it back without serious issues. 

Congrats on the pending arrival!


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, if I stick to it, with an engine for first Christmas and a car every year after that, I will (I mean, um... HE will) need an engine that will pull a pretty long train. So, I'm thinking one of the heavier ones with magnetraction. I know all of the old engines are pretty sturdy, but any magnetraction favorites?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

michele;

first congrats.

now the trains;

the 2025 K4 or the 2046 and 2065 hudsons are quality loco's with mag trac. and both fairly common.

here's a good link if u don't have. 
http://www.postwarlionel.com


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

cole226 said:


> michele;
> 
> first congrats.
> 
> ...


Don't know about the other two, but 2025s definitely do not have magnetraction. I have two of them. In their favor though, this lacking makes them slightly less costly and my small layout and no grades hardly seems necessary for my needs. 2025 run well and behave with o27, lots of parts around when they need service and easy to work on.

First child? I remember them much more favorably now that they've moved out. :appl:


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, this will be our first.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have no advice on trains for him, since I don't do O gauge.

I do congratulate you on choosing life. May his childhood and your parenthood be blessed.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Lots of good choices, but limiting to O-27 can narrow things a bit. Larger steamers, though sold as O-27 may not like it very much. I'd go here and look around a bit. You'll find many steamers and diesels with it. 

Carl


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Michelle, congratulations! Great news. I'd wait a year or two for the big trains. Get some wooden Thomas stuff used as the new stuff costs almost as much o scale. My daughter loves watching my layout. Shes 2, but she'll play with Thomas for hours. I bought her a thomas o guage set this past Christmas, she could control it with the remote but still wanted to roll and throw the cars by hand. I gave her some junkers from my o scale box to play with.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

sorry for the misquote, the 2035 had mag trac, the 2025 and 675 did not. all K4 type locos.

saying that, i have all three and they are all good pullers on level layout.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Michelle, congratulations! Great news. I'd wait a year or two for the big trains. Get some wooden Thomas stuff used as the new stuff costs almost as much o scale. My daughter loves watching my layout. Shes 2, but she'll play with Thomas for hours. I bought her a thomas o guage set this past Christmas, she could control it with the remote but still wanted to roll and throw the cars by hand. I gave her some junkers from my o scale box to play with.


Oh, Thomas is a given. I already have piles of it, and have more coming in from friends who have kids who have "grown out of it." (Such a weird concept... lol)

I have two steam engines, and a third that will eventually be mine. Maybe I'll get a diesel for him and change things up a bit. I have a few months to make the decision though!


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition, and a great plan you have. 
When I was a kid, my folks gave me trains for b-day/Christmas (along with legos and such) instead of sports stuff and now I'm an adult and love the hobby.

I don't have any suggestions for you at the moment because I'm more of a HO person, but I saw your thread and thought of this comic. So I just wanted to share this with everyone who isn't a BCF Parts fan on facebook...


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I feel the same way about shoes... lol

I'm actually behaving quite well so far, I am only completing the items that I already have. For example, my mom has the cattle car, but didn't have a cattle platform. So I "needed" to get a platform for her. (I have been promised her set.) 

I am fascinated with the operating accessories though, which led me to "need" a barrel loader. But now I need a barrel car too, right? One thing leads to another... it's unstoppable! But it's SO much fun. 

I'm fortunate to have a tolerant husband (who collects bass guitars, bagpipes and guns...)


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats,,but don't go overboard like my daughter did! 
Taken on 5/20 when they were not quite 7 weeks old.
Nolan and Logan


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

My husband wanted twins sooooo bad. They run in my family, but no such "luck."


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats, Michele! There are a lot of nice sets out there. Take your time.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

mnp13 said:


> I feel the same way about shoes... lol
> ...


That was actually the second comic I did...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well you're going to be the best Mom there is right?
And you're going to say at least once "look at mommies BIG BOY".

You have to get him one of these then. :thumbsup:
Heck by two in case one breaks.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

LOL

I'm pretty sure that won't fit on O27... And that it's more than a few mortgage payments!! 

.....


.....


But not a bad idea...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A paultry $1900 will get you one. It may have a problem on the O27 curves, that's pretty certain.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A paultry $1900 will get you one. It may have a problem on the O27 curves, that's pretty certain.


WOW! At that price, I should definitely get two!! lol

And for the record, that's more than three mortgage payments. Granted, I've paid more than that for my camera equipment, but that stuff actually _makes_ me money!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mnp13 said:


> WOW! At that price, I should definitely get two!! lol
> 
> And for the record, that's more than three mortgage payments. Granted, I've paid more than that for my camera equipment, but that stuff actually _makes_ me money!


But you would be the best mom in the whole world, especially if you got him 2, there are more to choose from. 
Sell a camera or two. Buy larger curves, build an addition for a gigantic train room and you're set. If he grows up and does not want to play with the trains your still set.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll run it by my husband. lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot about Dad, put all that on your Honey do list. 
Tell him, you're welcome.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

And I forgot to write my initial reaction to the title " dont we all"


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Real cuties, Jack. Congratulations! My little ones are now 35 and 33. They grow so quickly. 

Aw, come on Michelle. My partner (Maria) was a senior officer at CMS and they had a great saying, "It's not a problem if you can throw money at it." What's 2 grand among friends. And they're trains after all. :laugh:


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

big ed said:


> Sell a camera or two.


um... no. lol



big ed said:


> Buy larger curves,


probably not.



big ed said:


> build an addition for a gigantic train room and you're set.


You're just full of ideas today aren't you? (i [do] have 700 square feet of basement that needs to be emptied out.... hmmmm....)



big ed said:


> If he grows up and does not want to play with the trains your still set.


oooooo.... good point!


----------

